# All men cheat



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've heard more than one person say that. I mean, what? I don't buy into that whole "men are animals and are going to have an aneurysm and die if they don't get laid at least every other day" BS... are you men really any different than women when it comes to sex??? Do you have some animalistic urge to screw everything you see??? I just don't believe it. I think women cheat just as much as men do.

sorry if this isn't allowed in this group I don't know where else to put it?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

They're clueless. We are NOT a bunch of Al Bundy's or Jersey shore Guidos or pimps.
We are men; we have feelings; we have minds - they're up in our heads in case people have forgotten. :eyes


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

I dont believe this to be honest, I only know two guys who have ever cheated, and one guy already tried to leave the girl but she threatened to kill herself so he got kinda stuck in it, not really an excuse but still. I know just as many girls who cheat, and I've been cheated on so it comes down to who a person is, not what gender they are. 

That being said when I refer to cheating I mean the physical act, I've seen a lot of people meet someone, not do anything physical, than leave one person for another.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Women are just as bad, it's just that feminists makes us believe otherwise.


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Women cheat just as often as men, if not more IMO.

And no, not all men cheat. It's an overgeneralization.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I find it unfair also that we men get tarred with the same brush. It's like saying that all men like watching sports o'r something.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I think both men and women cheat equally, its just another stereotype. In my family there's been way more women that have cheated.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Biologically speaking male animals breed with as many females as they can in an aim to keep their genes going, thus human males are seen as no different, but as many guys as women want monogomous relationships.

I guess it all comes down to the morals of the person and not the sex of the person which determines their chances of cheating.

I don't buy this nonsense of using excuses like ''I was drunk''....''You weren't giving me attention''....At the end of the day the person who cheats has poor morals and don't care about anyone but themselves.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I've been cheated on by a woman but I've never cheated I could never do it. If I liked someone else i would just go for them and break up with my other gf. Cheating is for losers with no self control or respect! I think both sexes are equally guilty.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

I think in my outstandingly dysfunctional family the score is about even.

I'd wager to guess it's pretty close to even overall, though who knows. The more interesting question to me is whether there's a difference in _why_ each gender cheats. Why is it that men are so widely stereotyped as sex-hungry pigs who let the wrong "head" get the better of them, and yet women still cheat in droves? Is it more about the attention than the actual physical act, perhaps?


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I also have heard a lot of guys say its natural for men to cheat. I'm glad to hear that most of you think this is not okay.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I would never cheat.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

gaz said:


> I find it unfair also that we men get tarred with the same brush. It's like saying that all men like watching sports o'r something.


Or like saying all women want big, strong, alpha male jerks?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

People cheat. Not just men.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

gaz said:


> Biologically speaking male animals breed with as many females as they can





> Do you have some animalistic urge to screw everything you see???


The above.

Men use to "cheat" more, albeit with prostitutes. Now a days I'd argue women cheat more.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Haydsmom"--Of course men are quite different than women when it comes to attitudes toward/need for sexual gratification. That's just natural. I don't believe cheating necessarily stems from that difference but is rather due to being a jerk and not considering someone else's feelings.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

gaz said:


> I find it unfair also that we men get tarred with the same brush. It's like saying that all men like watching sports o'r something.


or that all women love jerks and money. esp money.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

I've heard women cheat more. They're just much better at not getting caught.


----------



## herb the dolphin (Mar 26, 2010)

I think women would be less likely to admit it... but I'm pretty sure cheating isn't really a gender-based thing. 

On the other hand, I think it's generally more socially acceptable for men to have sex at all... women are supposed to be all pure and good and angelic and such-- not that this isn't changing. 

So yeah, this probably means men are more likely to cheat... but definitely not all men.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> Or like saying all women want big, strong, alpha male jerks?





sanria22 said:


> or that all women love jerks and money. esp money.


Haha, I had not seen the 'all women want bad boys' comments come up for a while, until just today. Always an entertaining debate and for the record I dont believe women want bad guys and I dont believe nice guys dont get dates because they are nice.

Now for cheating, anyone can do it. Comes down to morals and opportunity. Doesnt matter if your male or female.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Chris Rock probably said it best. A man is only as faithful as his options.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

There's too many people that force themselves to stay in a relationship with someone they aren't happy with, so they end up cheating instead of just breaking up.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

"Do you have some animalistic urge to screw everything you see???"

yes and if you had this much testostore following through you brain you ladies would too.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i can certainly see how men would have more of a desire to cheat, as their sexual urges always need some sort of regular relief, and not in the same way that women do. but thoughts and actions are very different things. i`ve known about equal amounts of women and men who cheat so it`s difficult to say one cheats more than the other. i think women can be more discrete about sexual experiences.. that is, i don`t hear them talk about it openly in groups the way that guys can.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I think most guys fantasise about every hot woman they see. I think about having sex with girls from work all the time... or if the girl at some shop is hot, I'll feel like having sex with her there and then.

This is just how a lot of our brains are wired biologically, but it doesn't mean we actually cheat. If I wasn't getting enough sex from my girlfriend, I'd just jack it to porn. That tends to curb the urge.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Well,from my experience men are very different.The first guy I had a thing with was the type that cheated and he had no respect for me whatsoever.
The two guys I've had long term relationships wasen't the type that cheated and when it comes to mens sexual desires,needs and urges I think they are very different.So saying that all men do this and all men likes that "because it is in their nature" is just another bad excuse.

Women cheat tof course they do.Women aren't saints.I've had a friend of mine encouraging me to cheat on my current boyfriend because it isn't going that well,but I'll never do it.The relationship can be bad,but as long as I am with that guy I will never cheat on him.We are still together and he does not deserve that.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

All Women Cheat... its just there better at hiding it 

haha jk

Anyways, that is an absurd generalization. I know I wouldn't cheat, lol, heck I feel guilty thinking about other women even though I'm not in a relationship, but thats how much she is in my head, oh well.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Women must be cheating too since these guys are cheating with somebody, and I doubt all these men are cheating with other men.


----------



## kelly0205 (Jan 28, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> Women must be cheating too since these guys are cheating with somebody, and I doubt all these men are cheating with other men.


Women are more likely to cheat with a married man or a man who is taken because he represents stability. It is a double-edged sword.

But, intelligent men do not need to cheat; that is, they have enough blood flowing to their brain instead of their pecker to think properly when faced with a tawdry decision that could ultimately ruin their lives.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Male, female, it doesn't matter. In almost all cases they're scum either way.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Not all men cheat. I don't. I've been cheated on a couple of times though. But I still don't give up and assume that the next girl will cheat too. I think if I assumed that, it might just turn into a self-fulfilling prophesy because she would get so sick of being accused.


----------



## shyguydan222 (Nov 1, 2008)

I've been cheated on by my last couple of girlfriends that were really serious. It is not fun at all. I think I tend to attract the wrong women or perhaps I settled for the ones that were not right for me. Anyways, a general statement that men and women do cheat in a relationship has proven to be true to an extent. I however believe that many of us SAer's are not the type of people that do that too others


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

"The only thing stopping a man from cheating is opportunity."

-Chris Rock


I think men that don't cheat lead secure lives where their fidelity isn't tested. Given the right circumstance, most guys will cheat. Although, its probably the same for women.


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

ohpewp said:


> There's too many people that force themselves to stay in a relationship with someone they aren't happy with, so they end up cheating instead of just breaking up.


I agree. If I was happy with who I was with I would never even consider cheating, no matter how attractive the temptress may be. But if I was unhappy with my relationship feeling stuck and depressed, Im not so sure how I would react..


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

It's safe to say, people in general, cheat. It doesn't make it any less disconcerting though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"All men watch porn" may have a higher percentage of truth to it


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

shyguydan222 said:


> I've been cheated on by my last couple of girlfriends that were really serious. It is not fun at all. I think I tend to attract the wrong women or perhaps I settled for the ones that were not right for me. Anyways, a general statement that men and women do cheat in a relationship has proven to be true to an extent. I however believe that many of us SAer's are not the type of people that do that too others


hmm that's true. Maybe this isn't the best place to ask this question lol.

I would assume that we, people with SA, would be more loyal to their partners... maybe?? Seems like that would make sense... like we wouldn't do something so stupid to sabotage our relationships since it's hard for a lot of us to find somebody in the first place...


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

edit: nvm


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Louis said:


> edit: nvm


what?


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Guys hurt girls.

Girls hurt guys.

Either way, it sucks just as bad.

/thread.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

I believe it is true that men want sex more often than women. Also, with the hot weather here in NYC, I am currently inundated on the streets, in the parks, and in the subway, with the sight of numerous scantily clad sexy women. However, despite temptation, there are plenty of guys, including myself, who are loyal boyfriends and husbands.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

No im going to disagree with that, all men are nt cheaters because I wont cheat, but Im not everyone else


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't know about cheating but I do believe they all flirt with other people behind our backs and think of cheating. My cousin and one of my guy friends admitted to me that all guys are *******s.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

I would never cheat, or even consider it.


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

VanDamMan said:


> "The only thing stopping a man from cheating is opportunity."
> 
> -Chris Rock
> 
> I think men that don't cheat lead secure lives where their fidelity isn't tested. Given the right circumstance, most guys will cheat. Although, its probably the same for women.


Not gonna lie, I would totally cheat if the opportunity arose. I wouldnt go out of my way and intentionally pursue it, but if the girl was attractive enough and coming on to me... I couldnt resist. not that i think ill ever be tempted.


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

I would never cheat if I had a girlfriend, I would value the relationship and her too much to do something stupid and lose it all.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

I'm really curious as to why people cheat


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Shauna The Dead said:


> I don't know about cheating but I do believe they all flirt with other people behind our backs and think of cheating. My cousin and one of my guy friends admitted to me that all guys are *******s.


 That makes me sad and angry at the same time.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

When i meet the right girl..and it feels absolutely right from both directions. If im convinced she loves me as much as I love her..then there is no way on this earth i'd cheat on her. Why would I do that? It's a shame they dont give the death sentence for cheating (jk)..but that would be the only way i could prove what im saying about myself.

My mam and dad have been married 33yrs. They met at 19..were married at 21..and are still together now. I would like to follow in there footsteps..regarding loyalty.

It's a tough one though..because even though im willing to stay loyal..there will only ever be trust if i truly believe she only ever wants me. I believe she is out there..and i will find her.

I cant stand the 'grass is greener' attitude. Yeah sure we are always going to come across better looking people..they may even flirt with us..big deal let them. My future girlfriend will mean more to me than any of the so called best looking coolest girls in the world. I will already have my best looking and coolest girl on the planet..nothing will change that.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I cheated when I was younger and immature, but I've been tested with a pretty strong temptation in the past couple years and passed, even though she would have deserved it.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I cheat all the time.... at scrabble.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> I cheat all the time.... at scrabble.


Tsk tsk! I guess I won't be trusting you if we play! Admittedly, I've done it too. You know how you accidentally take out more than 7 letters and don't tell anyone? :b


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I have never cheated, although i find myself interested in other women a lot of the time.


----------



## Amber78 (Jun 25, 2010)

Not all men cheat. Unfair generalization.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Tsk tsk! I guess I won't be trusting you if we play! Admittedly, I've done it too. You know how you accidentally take out more than 7 letters and don't tell anyone? :b


No.. of course I don't know..... :um


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

sabueed said:


> I'm really curious as to why people cheat


They cheat when the relationship is over or they aren't fully vested in the relationship.

When you start taking chances on an activity that could jeopardize the relationship, you've checked out.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Shauna The Dead said:


> I don't know about cheating but I do believe they all flirt with other people behind our backs and think of cheating. My cousin and one of my guy friends admitted to me that all guys are *******s.


They can speak for themselves.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

VanDamMan said:


> "The only thing stopping a man from cheating is opportunity."
> 
> -Chris Rock
> 
> I think men that don't cheat lead secure lives where their fidelity isn't tested. Given the right circumstance, most guys will cheat. Although, its probably the same for women.


I guess Chris Rock hasn't heard of morality and integrity. Men and women can rise above carnal urges if they hold their values more highly than a quick momentary good feeling.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm the opposite of a cheater. I don't even get anyone to cheat on in the first place.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> No.. of course I don't know..... :um


:um

Anyone wanna play scrabble?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

lonelyjew said:


> I guess Chris Rock hasn't heard of morality and integrity. Men and women can rise above carnal urges if they hold their values more highly than a quick momentary good feeling.


Damn right. Well said.


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

Cheat? I can't even get myself to talk to a girl, cheating would give me a heart attack.

If I find someone, i'm sticking with them.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

The internet is full of lies.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

I guess I'm outside the "norm" because I would never cheat. If I loved someone, I would love them and only them and stick with them. But anyway, some of us guys still have a good heart. Those of us guys who still have morals often get a bad wrap from the jerks.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

My left hand cheats on my right hand daily but I just can't seem to give them up! jk

P.S. The Internet _IS _full of lies.


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

guys are dogs...


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

this could be why some cheat... :teeth


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

jlotz123 said:


> Cheat? I can't even get myself to talk to a girl, cheating would give me a heart attack.
> 
> If I find someone, i'm sticking with them.


This.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Falso. You just have to find the right ones. A lot of guys on this site seems very sweet and loyal.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

CandySays said:


> Falso. You just have to find the right ones. A lot of guys on this site seems very sweet and loyal.


Only cause we have to settle for what we can get. Its not like women want to be with us LOL.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> "All men watch porn" may have a higher percentage of truth to it


BAHAHAHAHA ^^ aye aye cap'm. Men wed their hands.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

ohpewp said:


> There's too many people that force themselves to stay in a relationship with someone they aren't happy with, so they end up cheating instead of just breaking up.


^This, though I do not condone it.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Not all men cheat or dream of cheating. The non cheaters are pretty obvious, they look like non cheaters from a 100 yards away.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> I've heard more than one person say that. I mean, what? I don't buy into that whole "men are animals and are going to have an aneurysm and die if they don't get laid at least every other day" BS... are you men really any different than women when it comes to sex??? Do you have some animalistic urge to screw everything you see??? I just don't believe it. *I think women cheat just as much as men do.
> *
> sorry if this isn't allowed in this group I don't know where else to put it?


Bolded- so do I. Most people don't cheat but I think a large minority do.


> The more interesting question to me is whether there's a difference in _why_ each gender cheats.


It's been argued that women are more likely to cheat if they're dissatisfied with a relationship and men are more likely to cheat for the sake of sexual variety.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Misanthropic said:


> Bolded- so do I. I think a large minority of both groups do.


A large minority? Sounds slightly like an oxymoron :teeth.

Anyways, I've heard that "all men cheat, too". I'm a man, and I could never imagine cheating on a significant other. Actually, I've been the one who has been cheated on a few times by women.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

What I want to know is how everyone finds out that their partner is cheating on them.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

This is a no-brainer. It doesn't matter if your a male or female. It depends on the person and what they decide on doing with their lives. Not one sex cheats more on the other.

Now, biology-speaking, polygyny is more prone in dimorphistic (what we are) species, BUT it levels itself out—meaning while women tend to have an easier time accomplishing sex, when she procreates she invests more time (energy, caring) than the father. When the females decides to cheat she is likely making a decision that is weighed heavily in societal norms ("****s", "*****s", etc [mainly because women who use their "sex" power like a man is using something a man does not, and that is the sex-trump card.), and so her decision is more impacted by guilt and remorse, and also she is undoubtedly investing more energy into raising the offspring. The males, on the other hand, in our species, is actually designed to spread his seed as much as possible, but the reason the playing field is equaled when it comes to the number of times a woman gets sex and the male is the fact that men naturally have competition which lowers their chances of having sex, and, as said before, the woman is mentally and physically in more dire if she has sex, so what you have is sexes who are equally balanced by nature to have relatively equal succeedings.

Now, just because it is nature does it happen this way? Well, not exactly. Considering contraceptives and reduced-moral obligations (i.e. "****s" and "*****s" are less patronized today than in the past), women are becoming more and more promiscuous. This means that women who naturally hold the power of sex over the male is now less restricted by moral damnation but is also naturally more hesitant simply because she invests more in the child. In other words, the women are more promiscuous than before but still not as much as the men.

But..

To throw all that aside, humans are very complex and subjective to his/her own thoughts and really are not on equal premise with natural law as less developed species. So, in other words, women can be *****s and men can be *****s depending on how much time and effort and desire they put into it. There is no one sex who cheats more. It depends on the indivisual.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lonelyjew said:


> I guess Chris Rock hasn't heard of morality and integrity. Men and women can rise above carnal urges if they hold their values more highly than a quick momentary good feeling.


^Yeah, what the future doctor said.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Misanthropic said:


> What I want to know is how everyone finds out that their partner is cheating on them.


Well, they actually came crying to me saying they were sorry, but they cheated. I end it right there when a girl breaks my trust. Sorry does not cut it for me when it comes to being unfaithful.


----------



## Same Difference (Aug 26, 2010)

This talk about morality and integrity makes no sense. When our brain makes a decision, it doesn't care about our ethics or moral values, and that's how it should be. It's the natural order of things. I'm tired of this preachy nonsense about "commitment" and faithfulness. _**** sapiens is not a monogamous species. _When we detect a potential mate, we generally pursue it regardless of the consequences. Just look at the number of married people who cheat.

We're only as loyal as our options.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

In my life I have actually known more women that cheated.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

> This talk about morality and integrity makes no sense.


'Morality' (or at least empathy) is why I wouldn't intentionally or knowingly cause you distress without just cause. We're social animals, 'morality' makes a lot of sense.



> When our brain makes a decision, it doesn't care about our ethics or moral values, and that's how it should be.


How is that how it 'should' be?



> It's the natural order of things.


Poverty, genocide, disease etc. are also the 'natural order of things'. The 'preaching' about commitment and faithfulness is also the 'natural order of things' since we're animals and we're not capable of behaving "unnaturally".


> I'm tired of this preachy nonsense about "commitment" and faithfulness.


And people are tired of being hurt by their partner's behavior.


> _**** sapiens is not a monogamous species._


If some **** sapiens behave monogamously, then those **** sapiens are monogamous, in behavior if not desire. The issue is not whether or not we should behave monogamously, it's whether or not we should behave in a way that will cause others to suffer (or at least that's what I'm concerned with).


> When we detect a potential mate, we generally pursue it regardless of the consequences.


We do not all pursue sex from attractive women/men just because it's available.



> Just look at the number of married people who cheat.


Most married people don't cheat, a large minority do.


> We're only as loyal as our options.


Do you feel comfortable speaking for the entire species?

For it's own sake, I don't care if people cheat on their partners, what I care about is the effect that it has on their partner's (as well as their own) emotional state. If cheating on your partner does not directly or indirectly cause him/her (or anyone else who might be affected by your doing so) to suffer and they wouldn't be any happier if you didn't do so then I see no moral reason why you shouldn't do it. The problem is that you can't reliably predict how it will affect them or even yourself (ie. you might feel guilt or shame as a result, you might feel that keeping such a big secret from them prevents you from being intimate with your partner, etc.)


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Misanthropic said:


> What I want to know is how everyone finds out that their partner is cheating on them.


You get crabs from them.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Misanthropic said:


> What I want to know is how everyone finds out that their partner is cheating on them.


I think most of them don't...


----------



## Same Difference (Aug 26, 2010)

Misanthropic said:


> 'Morality' (or at least empathy) is why I wouldn't intentionally or knowingly cause you distress without just cause. We're social animals, 'morality' makes a lot of sense.
> 
> How is that how it 'should' be?
> 
> ...


You're pretty much right. I've had a really ****ty day, and what I posted above was an extremely illogical, inconsistent, moronic and poorly worded rant. Thanks for the smack-down, I deserved it.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Same Difference said:


> You're pretty much right. I've had a really ****ty day, and what I posted above was an extremely illogical, inconsistent, moronic and poorly worded rant. Thanks for the smack-down, I deserved it.


I'm sorry you had a ****ty day. No smack down was deserved or intended.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm assuming this is referring to all men _who are in relationships_ and can get women easily?

Guys like me can't even get with one girl, so juggling more than one will be a major hurdle. :lol


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Full of Empty said:


> I'm assuming this is referring to all men _who are in relationships_ and can get women easily?
> 
> Guys like me can't even get with one girl, so juggling more than one will be a major hurdle. :lol


I know right. Some of us can only handle *1 girl* and *we only want 1 girl *anyway.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Depends on the man, just like it depends on the woman. 

However I get that it may be difficult to not paint everyone with the same brush due to bad experiences etc. We are out there.

The ****ed thing is, there's no way to know ahead of time, there are some who are great at SE and manipulation so it may be hard to detect...


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Misanthropic said:


> What I want to know is how everyone finds out that their partner is cheating on them.


Do you want the legal answer or the effective answer? :lol


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

CandySays said:


> Falso. You just have to find the right ones. A lot of guys on this site seems very sweet and loyal.





mbp86 said:


> Only cause we have to settle for what we can get. Its not like women want to be with us LOL.


Ding ding ding! Men who cheat are the confident and attractive ones. Why stick to one piece of meat when you can get your claws on a fresher piece of meat? Surely you deserve the fresher one! On the other hand, sweet and loyal = boring nice guy. Falling in love with these guys is like falling in love with your brother. Eww.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

If men cheat then it seems fair to assume that women do as well. After all, these guys couldn't cheat without a partner, so unless they're bisexual it would seem another woman would have to be involved.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

vicente said:


> Ding ding ding! Men who cheat are the confident and attractive ones. *Why stick to one piece of meat when you can get your claws on a fresher piece of meat*?


Women are a "pieces of meat"? Sounds ironically & unintentionally sexist similar to mothers who tell their daughters "they don't buy the cow when they can get the milk for free," in which moms don't seem to realize they've just compared their little princess to a large farm animal that goes "Moo." Not exactly the most flattering comparison when one thinks about it.

Tiger Woods needed so many other women that we've lost count, even though it sure looks like he had fillet mignon at home (to go with your analogy). He certainly had a very hot trophy wife.

Though his couldn't manage to keep his putter in his pants, seemingly nailing every hot chick he could fit into his busy schedule. I'd assume he did it because as a rich & famous guy, who I gather many women would deem quite handsome, I'm sure plenty of women eagerly gave him their number and made advances on him with all the subtlety of a cavalry charge.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> I would assume that we, people with SA, would be more loyal to their partners... maybe?? Seems like that would make sense... like we wouldn't do something so stupid to sabotage our relationships since it's hard for a lot of us to find somebody in the first place...


Yeah I agree with that. If I ever get into a relationship, I can't imagine ever doing something to jeopardize what I have for fear of losing it all and then having nothing.

Outgoing people don't have that problem. If they ruin something, they can just go out to a bar the following weekend and probably meet someone new and start over with little effort.

As for cheating...I've actually heard about more women cheating than men. But at the end of the day, I'm guessing men and women cheat equally.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

20% of men probably cheat. Those same 20% probably pursue and get 90% of the women. So, it just seems like all men cheat to women.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

I've never had the opportunity to cheat on someone.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

lanzman said:


> 20% of men probably cheat. Those same 20% probably pursue and get 90% of the women. So, it just seems like all men cheat to women.


This made me laugh.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I would never cheat on someone I was in a relationship with and would feel completely crushed if they ever did it to me.



Futures said:


> Outgoing people don't have that problem. If they ruin something, they can just go out to a bar the following weekend and probably meet someone new and start over with little effort.


I remember one of my friends talking to me about his coworker, who had a very attractive girlfriend but treated her badly. My friend told him he would lose her if he didn't show her more respect, but he simply shrugged it off and said he would just find someone else...like it was no big deal. Some people can meet others with hardly any effort, while lots of guys here have struggled their entire lives without any success.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

The victim always has in his/her mind that the opposite sex cheat more.
When you've had it done to you..that's always your thought.


----------



## pumapunku (Oct 29, 2010)

> 20% of men probably cheat. Those same 20% probably pursue and get 90% of the women. So, it just seems like all men cheat to women.


well put and we get the females they dump. i seem to only attract females with baggage/issues or coming from bad relationships... i just want a "normal" female... wondering if i have to be one of the pursuers.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

42% of statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

People get bored with each other, but don't like the awkwardness of breaking up not to mention the economic and social uncertainty of losing a relationship. It becomes something we take for granted at times, but we want to gradually ease out of it instead of cutting it off all at once, especially when we're worried about guilt from hurting the other person's feelings by expressing loss of interest.

There's also the fact that men and women mature differently. Men want physical pleasure at first, then companionship later on. Women want companionship at first, then physical pleasure later on. Reconciling that desynchronization takes a lot of effort, and if the cost of effort exceeds the benefit of being in a relationship, the relationship gets deemed not worthwhile.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

*hmm*

I've often heard a lot of theories about men and I've resisted the urge to put my hand up and say: "erm...I'm not like that".

Some go on and on about men being logical and clear cut all the time. Erm...that's not me. They go on about men not being emotional. Erm...not me.

I'm not saying there aren't manly elements within me because there are. I like sex, for example. But it's not the be all and end all of everything as far as I'm concerned and I don't think I'm the only man who thinks like this either.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I don't think that all men cheat.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ill cheat once a week if im eating 90 percent clean.


----------

